# yet another diecast bash, making a 10-20 McCormick



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

As many of you have already found, there's pretty much doodly available in the way of farm machinery that's anywhere near the right size to use with LS...

There's also even less in the way of pre-depression machinery from ANY major manufacture.

And I'm doing a layout set in 1925, at our antique farm machinery club........

What there IS - a 1918 Waterloo Boy/John Deere Overtime tractor, in 1/32 by Ertl...










Right era, wrong size. Especially since the Waterloo Boy model R only CAME in one size. Can it be remade into something else? Those wheels would be pretty small rescaled to 1/24 (ie 24" front, 42" rear) ....


Enter the McCormick-Deering 10-20 a very small tractor produced from 1923 to 1940

































The first step was to remove everything from the Waterloo Boy that DIDN'T liook like a McCormick.... there wasn't a whole lot left. (Warning: this is a LOT of cutting and grinding - especially to separate the gearbox from the left fender!)









Next I made some pieces that looked more like a 10-20 - from wood. The funny shaped piece was done with a sanding drum in the drill press.









Not a scale model, but the right size, and recognizable, I think...

















I need to make a few small mods yet to get the details a little closer, then make a twin to it and mount them both on a flatcar


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!

I like it a lot, and notice the McCormick styling right away. Nice job.

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...&lastrec=15&Parameter=&mode=All&what=identify 

Too bad it is tough finding good tractors for G scale. I am still looking for anything close to this Rio Grande tractor in 1:24-1:25 scale so I can bash one for my layout. So far I have not found anything remotely close.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's see how much of this crap I remember....The I-4 is the industrial version of the W-4 which is mechanically the same as the Farmall H, and shares most of the same sheetmetal.... The H is styled similar to the smaller C and larger M. Soooo, what if you started with a 1/16 C? (make sure to get one with the fenders)











Short list of mods: 1. Move the steering shaft to the center right behind the gas tank. 2. Add channel frames on either side of the motor. 3. move the battery box to the left side. 4. shift the front axle back under the radiator. 5. Section about 1/2" out of the torque tube (do that while you're cutting out the old battery box). 6. Lower the seat ... and of course 7. a complete repaint...


The air cleaner would still be in the wrong place, but that's rather minor. 


All that could be done in about a long evening, or maybe two.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Back to topic....

Rear end view of #2 in progress.









Same pic of #1- The odd rectangles are where the McCormick-Deering decals should be... in black with gold letters. I'm not going to bother.










Since I built it in 1/24, it is just a smidge undersized for use with 1/22.5 figures... The top of the hood should be about mid chest... it's approximately 1/4" (6 scale inches) too low on this guy. (the angle makes it look worse than it really is) But I think it will look fine once it's on the flatcar


----------

